# United States Peace Corps Volunteer looking for work in Cairo



## smcagney (Jan 9, 2010)

Hello!

My name is Shannon Cagney and I am currently serving as a volunteer in Moldova, teaching English. I visited Cairo and loved it. I am looking for an opportunity to teach English there. I have 3 years of teaching experience, certified in the united states and have experience in small project implementation. Please contact me if you have an information on how I can find a job! 

Shalom,
Shannon


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Hi Shannon and welcome.

Have a look on our jobs board for available positions.


----------



## smcagney (Jan 9, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Hi Shannon and welcome.
> 
> Have a look on our jobs board for available positions.


Where is the jobs board located?


----------



## ahmedshazly (Jan 19, 2010)

This is the top places or the most popular places for teaching english to adults

AUC "American university in cairo"
Berlitz Egypt 
British council
Amideast 

and there is lots of international schools all over cairo, i think you might find a list of international schools posted here but not sure

you can contact them and they will tell you if they can offer you a job.


----------

